# auto sensors???



## bob sohrabian (Jan 26, 2004)

can someone explain :
what "AUTO SENSOR" is ?
what will happens if it goes bad?
How much does it cost to replace? 
could this be the cause of my problems? 
Also why do the auto sensors go bad?


----------

